# Wide, stable, shallow -- recommendations?



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like you nailed it down. You went through your parameters and come to a conclusion...better than most...let us know which you decide on.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I fish my SM 1656 in the lagoon and love it. Shallow draft, stable. It also has lots of storage (did Louisiana trip in the fall with 2 other ppl and fishing 3 all day with our supplies was fine.

It is not an open water boat though. What do you mean by quite bit of vee? It has a relatively flat bottom.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I run a 17T and most of the people I know who fish primarily the lagoon run boats that are flat or very close to flat at the transom. I thought the SMs had some deadrise, like 8 or 10 degrees -- no?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like the need a small Boston whaler.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Much as I hate to say it a Shoalwater 19' cat or similar TX boat would be perfect for this. Would handle chop much better than a Carolina Skiff also.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

jlindsley said:


> What do you mean by quite bit of vee? It has a relatively flat bottom.


Went and looked at some pics on the SM Facebook page. Definitely less deadrise than I was under the impression they had.



el9surf said:


> Sounds like the need a small Boston whaler.


Probably too heavy. Whaler claims 950 lbs. hull weight on a 15 Montauk. That's not going to go where you need it to in the lagoon. Otherwise agreed, it would work well.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Texas boat is an interesting idea, but I think he's pretty dead-set on a wide-open tiller set-up. Says he wants to mount a big, cushy swivel seat in the stern so he can lean back and put his feet up to drive. I guess that's what retirement looks like.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head....Carolina Skiff. Just get thick cushions for your butt. 

Young kid around here has one and he epoxied a few poling strakes on the bottom and he gets around pretty good and it gets skinny.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be so quick to rule out the LT25 unless you've tried one out with your mom and it just didn't work for her.

My skinny small water boat is an LT25, again.

I had an LT25. Sold it because I wanted quieter. Bought a Shadowcast. Loved the boat but it just wasn't stable enough for my 80 year old dad without me constantly being ready to grab him to steady him. So I sold the SC16 hull and went back to an LT25 which he's perfectly comfortable in. Is it noisier? Yes. But I'll live with it until he absolutely can't fish in a boat anymore...

If you need the room just delete the center box or livewell or turn it the long way like mine. I also have the low front deck and a back deck. I let him fish up front and I run the IPilot/Xi5 and the Micropole from the back. I also carry a short 14' pushpole and pole from the back deck only when i absolutely need to. (I don't have a poling platform or want one for the LT).


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

privateer said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to rule out the LT25 unless you've tried one out with your mom and it just didn't work for her.
> 
> My skinny small water boat is an LT25, again.
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine has a CS JVX 18. 70 hp tiller steer
That would work nicely!
Little bit of v helps!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

zthomashome said:


> Went and looked at some pics on the SM Facebook page. Definitely less deadrise than I was under the impression they had.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too heavy. Whaler claims 950 lbs. hull weight on a 15 Montauk. That's not going to go where you need it to in the lagoon. Otherwise agreed, it would work well.


If he's not push poling the whaler would go anywhere a trolling motor would. It's also plenty capable in open water, stable and will be pretty comfortable in a chop.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I just wet tested an Aluminum poling skiff last Saturday and I was very impressed. It would meet all of your criteria. It may not meet your pricing criteria but it would be worth a look. https://www.sabineskiffs.com/versatile


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

How about something like the newer Mako skiffs?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

blackmagic1 said:


> How about something like the newer Mako skiffs?


One of those would work! Forgot about the new Mako skiff. Probably the best solution.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

commtrd said:


> One of those would work! Forgot about the new Mako skiff. Probably the best solution.


My thoughts also....

*Mako Pro 17 Skiff Specifications*:

Length: 17 feet, 4 inches
Beam: 80 inches (or 6 feet, 8 inches)
Draft: 8 inches
Max recommended horsepower: 60 hp
Fuel Capacity: 6.6 gallons
Hull Weight: 950 pounds
Cockpit Depth: 18 inches
Deadrise: 10 degrees
Price: $ 13, 595



Read more: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/09/21/mako-boats-pro-17-skiff/#ixzz4a6sFYnle


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

So far I think the SM 1656 is your best bet. If you have a 17t and like the layout the Salt marsh is very similar and can accommodate a tiller. Normally a 1656 would be a little out of the 14k budget but they can probably rig a nice tiller boat in the budget depending on power. 

Id stay away from anything BPS is selling for boats. The boats themselves are fine but the rigging can leave a lot to be desired. That and that Mako pro skiffs looks always rubbed me the wrong way. Not to mention the Mako isnt offered in a tiller configuration.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say to check out the SaltMarsh skiffs. The 1656 sounds ideal. Maybe even see if they are still building the Low Country, as that would fit the bill nicely, too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

There is a 16 ft Mitzi in the for sale section. That should work...


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

174 Stumpknocker Skiff Tiller.

http://www.stumpnockerboats.com/174-skiff-tiller.html


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I just wet tested an Aluminum poling skiff last Saturday and I was very impressed. It would meet all of your criteria. It may not meet your pricing criteria but it would be worth a look. https://www.sabineskiffs.com/versatile


Brian told me about that, you have a ECC, right?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.boats.com/power-boats/2016-g3-boats-1548-dk-5758492/#.WLlev1UrI-c


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Brian told me about that, you have a ECC, right?


Yes sir, got a Caimen Lite. Same layout as your glide, no bulkheads


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! BlackMagic, I had actually thought about a Stumpknocker like that. Nothing sexy about it, but might fit the bill pretty well.

That Boggy Creek T-16 I mentioned looks to me like a better-proportioned, probably better built version of Stumpknocker with a shallow tunnel. Wish I could find someone who owned one.

Yeah, I have a hard time with the looks of those Mako skiffs.

Interesting about the stability of the LT25. I've never been on one but would love to try it. Still, imagining my mom and dad and that dog on a Gheenoe I'm pretty sure that's not the way to go.

I love my 17T and have been pleasantly surprised to find that the ride quality and wetness aren't near as bad as I was warned. So if I was making a recommendation today I'd probably tell him SM1656. That claimed 280 lb. hull weight seems too good to be true, though. No?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Just to throw it out there. A Bossman Skimmer (16' or 18') would fit the bill pretty well. I am not sure that they will do a tiller though.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I haven't weighed mine but I would think they are accurate on the 280lbs. With motor console, poling platform etc weight is obviously added. I can pole mine very easily. Great solo boat as well b/c stern doesn't squat when poling solo b/c so wide. It is not super fancy but the practicality of it for my family on island days, gator hunting, duck hunting and flats fishing is great.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I am going with the 1656 too. After exploring everything out there in my budget it was a no brainer. The configuration and rigging of the Mako was a big turnoff for me. I didn't like the Carolina Skiff because you cannot walk on the gunnels and the 16' version looked cramped. The rest were either too expensive or too "technical" for my needs. SaltMarsh can haul a decent amount of weight and has plenty of storage too. Cannot wait until mine is done!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds good. Hope you'll share when it's done.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

View attachment 7263
Banshee extreme! Very very stable, learn to run tabs and it's a smooth ride, and insanely skinny running and poling. I believe a few guides up that way run them too if you ever want to check one out. I think I paid around $13k for mine. The driving seat swivels and is raised so he doesn't really need to leave the seat if he doesn't want to lol.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

zthomashome said:


> Sounds good. Hope you'll share when it's done.


Definitely. Should be ready by July.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hog Island SW16
www.hogislandboatworks.com
www.shallowwaterstation.com


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Well that's interesting. Hadn't really thought in those terms. But it sure likes functional. Is it not "floppy" in chop?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

zthomashome said:


> So if I was making a recommendation today I'd probably tell him SM1656. That claimed 280 lb. hull weight seems too good to be true, though. No?


That's probably your best bet. I have a 14 and love it and the 16 is more stable, and I've been told the draft is similar because of the increased beam. 280lb is probably about right, the hulls are kevlar, so they're much ligher than they look. My 14 is lighter than both of the gheenoes that I've had, even being a good bit larger.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Not a tiller but worth a look
http://www.microskiff.com/media/jones-brothers-17-for-sale.1523/


----------

